# Old Wormely Creek



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey I will be hitting up Wormely creek on Friday morning. wanted to know if anybody knows if i should stay within the creek or if i should paddle out to teh main part of the york?? I really would like to paddle out to the pipeline past the hot ditch. Anyone know about how far that is?

Any tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

About 1.2 miles to the ditch, almost 1.8-.9 miles to the Amoco pier. Creek is so cold you won't have much luck there, especially with this cold snap. Best bet would be the ditch.


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE INFO!! Is there anywhere closer to the hot ditch I could launch???


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

chesapeake yachts. its $10 to launch though, coming from moses grandy trail it's millville rd. you drive straight and end up at a dirt road follow the road. mapquest millville rd, chesapeake.


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

fishinfanatic said:


> chesapeake yachts. its $10 to launch though, coming from moses grandy trail it's millville rd. you drive straight and end up at a dirt road follow the road. mapquest millville rd, chesapeake.



Wrong "Hot Ditch"!!!!

K-Fisher, the answer is no, there is no closer launch to the ditch you are refering to. It also depends on whether or not they even have anything going out of the hot water outfolw. Last year at about this time it was shut down.


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

sorry i didn't know there was more than one just trying to help!!!!!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

fishinfanatic said:


> sorry i didn't know there was more than one just trying to help!!!!!


LOL 3 that I know of


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Did you get to go out there? If so, any luck?


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah man I made it out that Friday but not to Wormely Creek. i got to wormely but that creek was frozen solid at around 830am. so i ate my bojangles cajun filet and launched from the beaches by Yorktown pier. i paddles up till i got to the 1st dominion pipeline and then i went back I fished along the way, didnt catch anything. But i had a nice day on the water. If i had more time I would have paddled to the hot ditch and the next pipeline but might hit that on Saturday!!!!!


----------

